# Disability is a Political Issue



## conarb (Feb 23, 2014)

*Bloomberg*.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 23, 2014)

conarb said:
			
		

> *Bloomberg*.


As was every civil rights law ever passed in the world.

Not news.

By the way, it did not need to be a political issue. You and others keep it as a political issue.

Equal rights and equal access to services should not be a political issue.

Civil rights include the ensuring of peoples' physical and mental integrity, life and safety; protection from discrimination on grounds such as race, gender, national origin, colour, sexual orientation, ethnicity, religion, or disability; and individual rights such as privacy, the freedoms of thought and conscience, speech and expression, religion, the press, assembly and movement.


----------



## conarb (Feb 24, 2014)

Mark said:
			
		

> As was every civil rights law ever passed in the world.


I thought political discussions were banned here, but enforcing political laws isn't?  I've got the same gripe with the Green code, we have a Green political party, should we have a Democratic and a Republican Code to enforce their political agenda?

Civil Rights law was initiated by LBJ strictly to obtain black votes for the Democratic party as I posted earlier with LBJ's "salty" language, it only passed constitutional muster as redress for past grievances and was to be temporary, the Republicans added the disabled category to gain votes, from the article some right wing Republicans now dislike the ADA, just as right wing Democrats hated the original civil rights for blacks law.

This gets back to the purpose of building codes, they have expanded well beyong the original purpose of protecting the health and welfare of the populace into enforcing political agenda and socially engineering the population. Any time you give any group special privileges or advantages you take away from other groups, the prime example in this country is education with it's horrible discrimination against people of Asian descent in favor of other minorities.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 24, 2014)

ADA is not a building code, Never has been. A part of ADA does relate to providing equal opportunities and equal access to services

As a result of providing access, standards have been created to modify the environment to provide that access. The ICC model codes and Some States  have required Accessibility in their building codes, but it is NOT the ADA.

And it is You that keeps it as a politcal issue


----------



## conarb (Feb 24, 2014)

Mark said:
			
		

> The ICC model codes and Some States  have required Accessibility in their building codes, but it is NOT the ADA.


Quit nitpicking this issue, the fact is that the political agenda of ADA is being enforced in the codes.  If accessibility is not in the codes stop talking about it here.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 24, 2014)

conarb said:
			
		

> Quit nitpicking this issue, the fact is that the political agenda of ADA is being enforced in the codes.  If accessibility is not in the codes stop talking about it here.


Black pot,,,,,,

I NEVER Ever said "..accessibility is not in the codes..."

The point must be way over your head


----------



## conarb (Feb 24, 2014)

Mark said:
			
		

> I NEVER Ever said "..accessibility is not in the codes..."


That's exactly the nitpicking I'm talking about, if accessibility is adopted into the codes anyone enforcing the codes is _de facto_ enforcing the ADA and federal civil rights legislation., if the language of the statute is the same as the law you are enforcing the law.


----------



## ICE (Feb 24, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> The point must be way over your head


conarb hits the





more often than not.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 24, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> conarb hits the more often than not.


And that adds to the conversation, how?


----------



## conarb (Feb 24, 2014)

Mark said:
			
		

> And that adds to the conversation, how?


Because Tiger realizes that you are promoting a personal agenda, and probably for your own profit.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 24, 2014)

You stated this thread, not me.

You are Politicizing the topic , not me.

you are equating ADA to the code , not me.

I Am rebutting your BS

As I have said before if you don't want the retort, don't read my posts.


----------



## conarb (Feb 24, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> You stated this thread, not me.You are Politicizing the topic , not me.
> 
> you are equating ADA to the code , not me.
> 
> ...


I am not politicizing the topic, I'm showing that the entire topic is political.  If you think anything I've said is BS, rebut the alleged BS instead of your repeated _ad hominem_ attacks upon anyone who criticizes your accessibility promotion.

I know you have repeatedly told people to ignore your incessant ADA posts if they don't agree with, or don't like the subject, but your repeated promotion of accessibility has taken over this forum, maybe the rest of us should just leave and let you make it your personal accessibility forum.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 24, 2014)

conarb said:
			
		

> I am not politicizing the topic, I'm showing that the entire topic is political.  If you think anything I've said is BS, rebut the alleged BS instead of your repeated _ad hominem_ attacks upon anyone who criticizes your accessibility promotion. I know you have repeatedly told people to ignore your incessant ADA posts if they don't agree with, or don't like the subject, but your repeated promotion of accessibility has taken over this forum, maybe the rest of us should just leave and let you make it your personal accessibility forum.


What is the tile of the post?

Who created that title? You, that was not the title of the Bloomberg post

Who is politicizing the topic? You, as you do everything, government control conspiracy theories


----------



## conarb (Feb 24, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> What is the tile of the post?Who created that title? You, that was not the title of the Bloomberg post
> 
> Who is politicizing the topic? You, as you do everything, government control conspiracy theories


MARK;

Are you so blinded by this topic that you can't see that the topic is that the entire issue is political and shouldn't be here?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 24, 2014)

conarb said:
			
		

> MARK;Are you so blinded by this topic that you can't see that the topic is that the entire issue is political and shouldn't be here?


Then why the F did you post it


----------



## mark handler (Feb 24, 2014)

It is easy to deny others what you have in abundance.

It is easy to blame others for circumstances beyond their control.

It is easy to politicize others rights


----------



## conarb (Feb 24, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> It is easy to deny others what you have in abundance.It is easy to blame others for circumstances beyond their control.
> 
> It is easy to politicize others rights


Who are you Mother Teresa? What does redistributing abundance have to do with enforcing codes designed to protect the health and safety of the populace?  Robin Hood was a thief, and as to enforcing these discriminatory laws: "I don't see how they can fail to recognize a soldier's obligation to obey orders.  That's the code I've live by all my life." Alfred Jodl*, *hanged in Nuremberg on Oct. 16, 1946.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 24, 2014)

Really

Putting in a lever vs a knob, redistribution of wealth

Putting in a level landing at a door,  redistribution of wealth

Putting in a ramp vs curb redistribution of wealth

Putting in a lower counter,  .....


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Feb 24, 2014)

Mark has no idea how to win an argument, and when backed up immediatly resorts to bad behavior. EVERY TIME. Unless it's the cut and dried recitation of a code, we get implosion.

Hey, remember this? http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/website-discussion/13646-how-tactful-responding-diplomacy-grace.html

I would like to, just one time, see a point argued out rather than the MH tantram.

Brent.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 24, 2014)

Dick

Do you also consider Smoke and Carbon monoxide detectors,  redistribution of wealth?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 24, 2014)

conarb said:
			
		

> "... but your repeated promotion of accessibility has taken over this forum..."


You, not I, Started the "Disability is a Political Issue".

if you add the number of threads, accessibility threads are less than 10 percent, including this one that you added. I would not say this is a disability website.

And it is only that way because it is an issue. People do not understand the complexities and variations in the code/law.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 24, 2014)

And with that we are done here with this mis-labeled trolling thread.


----------



## pyrguy (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok guys, locking this for a couple of days. Then we can try again.

Sent from my SCH-I925 using Tapatalk


----------

